# vinyl on a dry erase board



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

the hospital my wife works at is looking to have some vinyl put on a bunch of dry erase boards. I thought I had read somewhere some time ago that vinyl didn't stick to well to the dry erase boards. Anyone have any knowledge of putting vinyl on dry erase boards ? And if it will what is a good vinyl to use ?


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I have done a few in my shop just adding my logo or making titles of my suppliers for keeping lists of what I have to order and its been on it for years with no problem


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks.
Did you use any vinyl specific. ? I hate to bid the job on one vinyl and have it fail and then have to order a more expensive one with a higher adhesive and lose on it. 
Appreciate it.


----------

